# My cat is having her babies now!



## our_gomez (Nov 29, 2007)

Shes finally having them.. 2 so far.. black one and cant really see the other one.. they are moving! woo hoo.. shes a first time mom and freaked out lol. she did good tho! i'll post pics some time..


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Any more kittie news???? Hope all's well with Mom & little ones.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is a pretty girl and hope all is well with mommy and kittens.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

How many kittens now, mom ok, we need pictures


----------



## our_gomez (Nov 29, 2007)

she did great.. only had 3 babies tho. beautiful colors too!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Aw...they are really cute!!!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Aw, one of each color!


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

So sweet!!!:heartbeatI love kittens!! I've always heard that orange kitties are usually male. Is that orange one a little boy?


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

Awww! Tiny pink noses!! How is Gomez with them?


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

No, orange cats aren't always male. But the red gene is sex linked. An orange or "red" male cat's mother has to be some variety of orange,i.e. orange, orange and white, calico, tortoiseshell or as with this mother, a dilute "torbie", which is a tabby tortoiseshell.

It looks like there is an orange kitten, a cream, and a blue tabby.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Congrats Mama kitty!! They are sooo cute  I love the white one..


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Aww... I'm not a big fan of cats (or rather, they're not a big fan of me), but I adore kittens!!! Glad to hear mom and babies are doing well... they're adorable!!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

awww how cute! A brunette, a red head and a blonde!!! Mom is GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## Lady Di (Feb 22, 2008)

They are beautiful. Glad to see everyone is doing good.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Very cute!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

The little orange one reminds me of my little girl Star and the creamy one reminds me of my big George. They are just adorable and love little kitties. Looks like Mom is tired but happy. How is the Gomez doing with them. Is he very curious?


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

can't say I'm happy that 3 kittens have been born, when I spent over $200 this weekend in gas to transport cats and kittens to various rescues because they were going to be euthed here.


----------



## our_gomez (Nov 29, 2007)

lacey(mom) was a stray.. glad she only had 3. i cant tell if they are male or female. havent really looked. gomez hasnt seen them yet. i plan to show him later...i love the colors.


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

Carraig said:


> No, orange cats aren't always male. But the red gene is sex linked. An orange or "red" male cat's mother has to be some variety of orange,i.e. orange, orange and white, calico, tortoiseshell or as with this mother, a dilute "torbie", which is a tabby tortoiseshell.
> 
> It looks like there is an orange kitten, a cream, and a blue tabby.


Ahh, interesting! Thanks!:wavey:


----------

